# Clumpy poop last week of pregnancy



## Titi84 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was wondering am I giving to much grain or is it justt the Labor coming my Nubian she is one is due to kid in six days she has very clumpy poop no worms any advice thank you


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I think this is pretty normal. I had asked about this about a month ago waiting for my Boers to kid. Many people chimed in and said this happens to their does that are close to kidding.. Just make sure all her other bodily functions are okay and you should be all set


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

totally normal


----------



## Titi84 (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay thanks do much


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

How early will they start doing the clumpy poo? I have a doe that I don't know a breed date. She doesn't have much of an udder but her poo has started clumping.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine have done it on and off for a month or so prior.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks it is nice to know. I didn't think she was within a week her udder is not very big at all. Only about the size of your fist.


----------

